# How do you play with your rabbit



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm just wondering how to play with a rabbit. All my rabbit does is sleep and eat. I don't know what I can do with it.


----------



## Jenni (Jun 4, 2006)

Rabbits really like to pet forstarters. They like to pet on the tops of theirheads. My bunny would like to be pet for hours if I would doit.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*Jenni wrote:*


> Rabbits really like to pet for starters. They liketo pet on the tops of their heads. My bunny would like to bepet for hours if I would do it.


Thats true, when ever I pet my rabbit on the head it would relax. any other ways to play with rabbits?


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mr. Z likes to toss empty toilet paper rolls andbicycle tire packages arounf. He will also toss blocks andstuff. He trys and trys to toss a empty wrapping paper roll,but it is too big.

ed


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

my bunnies like to play in cardboard box houses

they like empty paper towel rolls and plastic baby keys

mcdonalds happymeal toys are one of their favorites

peapoo also likes to jump over little jumps i make for her


----------



## Jenni (Jun 4, 2006)

Gretchen likes to chew on unpainted/unstained baskets. She also likes to shred junk mail.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

mine also like to shred old phonebooks..

and they like it when you put shredded paper in a cardboard box for them...they get in there and dig around and tunnel for hours

they also like to play with old towels..digging on them and dragging/tossing them around

and they love being petted


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 5, 2006)

Our bunns like to play tug-o-war, or if they areeating hay I'll try to snag it from them and let them steal it back, ifI pull a piece of string or paper on the floor they'll try to jump onit and chase it, my husband will chase them (he always lets themwin), we have wooden blocks we stack up and let the bunns knock themdown, they have cat toys (balls with bells in them) to toss, they haveparrot toys in their cages they like to ring and toss around, an oldblankie our lop boy likes to dig and chew...they will play with darnnear anything!! I have found mine can turn almost anythinginto a play toy!!


----------



## bunnyandme (Jun 5, 2006)

My Bunny LOVES to sread things...rolled up newspaper, phonebooks, untreated cardboard, and even my old magazines!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 5, 2006)

Mocha loves those balls with the bells in them,I'll roll it to her and say throw it back and she does! She also loveto shred my ochem notes and homework when I am working on them!! crazybunny!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Jeff (Jun 5, 2006)

I stuffed a paper towel roll with lettuce todayinstead of hay. My bunny loved to rip it open to get at the good stuff.Of course I had to help him since hes only a month old.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 5, 2006)

My rabbbit will play tug-of-war whith me whith atoilet paper roll. Maby roll a cat toy ball around and he'll roll itaround whith his nose - Bun-Bun liked doing that when he was young.Give him a ball of news paper to have a scratching and chewing upfrenzy - the only proplem there is whith that is that you'll have amess to clean up, lol.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

i notice that most of you are saying that rabbitlike to chew on thing and rip them up. Or they like to jump or throwthings. Is there something that you and your rabbit can both dotogether?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

just spend time with them..petting them, laying with them, etc


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> just spend time with them..petting them, laying with them, etc


and???


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > justspend time with them..petting them, laying with them,etc
> ...


 just sit around and spend time with yourbunny...its that simple


----------



## AshtonCasey (Jun 5, 2006)

Best thing to do is find a comfortable spot onthe floor and hang out with bunny. Eventually, bunny will find youinteresting and the two of you will develop your own games. I foundthat when I sat on the floor it wasn't long before they took aninterest in me. Mine like to tug on things like paper towel rolls.Also, I would sit with them while they played with a cardboard "house"and a game of peek-a-boo/pet me!! started. First begin with getting ontheir level and let them come to you.


----------



## mybunnywinnie (Jun 5, 2006)

Winnie likes to be "teased". I have abackscratcher that I hold in front of him. He grabs the end w/ histeeth and moves it either to the left or right. I put it right backwhere it was and we do this over and over, with Winnie moving itfurther away each time. I can't tell if he's getting annoyed or isenjoying it, but I just keep doing it until he gets bored.

You can also try to make him "beg" for his veggies (hold it above his head and make him stand on his hind legs).

I will also sometimes put a towel over his head and he'll poke around until he finds his way out and then do it again.

You can try just about anything and go with whatever works. Just followhis lead. Just don't do anything that angers or scares him.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 5, 2006)

You can teach him tricks whith treats. My rabbitknows a trick I tought him. "Up And Crouch." I take out a treat and Isay "Up!!" And he stands up. Then I say "Down!!" And he'll crouch.Of course you'll have to start out by moving the treat up anddown so he can fallow it and learn the command words "Up" and "Down."


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*AshtonCasey wrote:*


> Best thing to do is find a comfortable spot on the floor andhang out with bunny. Eventually, bunny will find you interesting andthe two of you will develop your own games. I found that when I sat onthe floor it wasn't long before they took an interest in me. Mine liketo tug on things like paper towel rolls. Also, I would sit with themwhile they played with a cardboard "house" and a game of peek-a-boo/petme!! started. First begin with getting on their level and let them cometo you.


What if they come to you and decided you taste good andtake a bite out of you? And my rabbit eat the paper I let it play with.is that unhealthy? I bought this long thingy with wood stuck on it. Butits for birds. Does it work for rabbits too?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*mybunnywinnie wrote:*


> Winnie likes to be "teased". I have a backscratcher that Ihold in front of him. He grabs the end w/ his teeth and moves it eitherto the left or right. I put it right back where it was and we do thisover and over, with Winnie moving it further away each time. I can'ttell if he's getting annoyed or is enjoying it, but I just keep doingit until he gets bored.
> 
> You can also try to make him "beg" for his veggies (hold it above his head and make him stand on his hind legs).
> 
> ...


what if all he wants to do is sleep?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*Bun~Bun wrote:*


> You can teach him tricks whith treats. My rabbit knows atrick I tought him. "Up And Crouch." I take out a treat and I say"Up!!" And he stands up. Then I say "Down!!" And he'll crouch.Of course you'll have to start out by moving the treat up anddown so he can fallow it and learn the command words "Up" and "Down."


I tried that. Not with treats but with hay. But instead of going up and down I lead to me.


----------



## Jenni (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about your rabbit biting you.Rabbits groom each other by nipping sometimes. Gretchen usedto nip at me with her teeth. She wasn't being mean, but itscared me a little. Whenever she did it, I would say OUCH really loudand she eventually stopped. Now she just licks me.

Like everyone else is saying, just get down on the floor with yourbunny and let him come to you. Do this for a little whileeveryday and you will become the best of friends.


----------



## candycane (Jun 5, 2006)

my rabbits love the empty tiolet roll tubes, butthey also love cat balls (the ones with the bells inside) 1 of my bunsscooby plays fetch, well kinda, i place the ball on my hand he picks itup and throws it, if i roll it towards him, he picks it up and throwsit at me, he tends to get a bit carried away though, and forgets theball, and trys to do it with my hand, bless, he doesn't hurt, just lilnips (love bites) he really is sweet, oh and baby bunnies look so cuterunning round with tiolet roll tubes on as hats (self inflicted, may iadd) :colors:


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*candycane wrote:*


> my rabbits love the empty tiolet roll tubes, but they alsolove cat balls (the ones with the bells inside) 1 of my buns scoobyplays fetch, well kinda, i place the ball on my hand he picks it up andthrows it, if i roll it towards him, he picks it up and throws it atme, he tends to get a bit carried away though, and forgets the ball,and trys to do it with my hand, bless, he doesn't hurt, just lil nips(love bites) he really is sweet, oh and baby bunnies look so cuterunning round with tiolet roll tubes on as hats (self inflicted, may iadd) :colors:


How many rabbits do you have?


----------



## naturestee (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you expecting your rabbit to want to playwith you like a puppy? Because she won't. Ourrabbits like to interact with us in different ways (I highly recommendlying on the floor and allowing your rabbit to check you out and jumpon top of you), but it's not going to be like playing with a cat ordog. This may sound obvious, but she's a rabbit, and thatmeans she's different. And you really need to get over yourfear of getting bitten. I have a "biting rabbit" because shewas abused, and she's never even broken through the skin. Nowthat she's used to me, she usually tugs on my pants or licks my noseinstead. Rabbits that bite are pretty rare, unless youmistreat her and she feels like she needs to defend herself.

Is the floor in your room slippery? That's probably why she won't moveof the blanket you put down for her. Look at herfeet. They don't have pads like a cat or dog, they just havefur. Fur+slippery floor= scared sliding bunny. Sheprobably also doesn't run around much because her muscles have weakenedfrom not getting exercise while you've had her. She needs tobe allowed out for long periods of time so she gets used to the idea ofbeing allowed to play.

It's okay for her to chew and shred paper and cardboard, most rabbitsdo, just try to keep stuff with lots of ink away- although newspaper issupposed to have nontoxic ink.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Are you expecting your rabbit to want to play with you likea puppy? Because she won't. Our rabbits like tointeract with us in different ways (I highly recommend lying on thefloor and allowing your rabbit to check you out and jump on top ofyou), but it's not going to be like playing with a cat ordog. This may sound obvious, but she's a rabbit, and thatmeans she's different. And you really need to get over yourfear of getting bitten. I have a "biting rabbit" because shewas abused, and she's never even broken through the skin. Nowthat she's used to me, she usually tugs on my pants or licks my noseinstead. Rabbits that bite are pretty rare, unless youmistreat her and she feels like she needs to defend herself.
> 
> Is the floor in your room slippery? That's probably why she won't moveof the blanket you put down for her. Look at herfeet. They don't have pads like a cat or dog, they just havefur. Fur+slippery floor= scared sliding bunny. Sheprobably also doesn't run around much because her muscles have weakenedfrom not getting exercise while you've had her. She needs tobe allowed out for long periods of time so she gets used to the idea ofbeing allowed to play.
> 
> It's okay for her to chew and shred paper and cardboard, most rabbitsdo, just try to keep stuff with lots of ink away- although newspaper issupposed to have nontoxic ink.


My rabbit is a "he" and yea I got slippy floors. But I thoughtputing a blanket over it will make iteasier for it to moveone. And so fur my rabbit didn't bite me. it did nip on my clothes. Butthere is no big pain. Just nervous and scare if it's going to bite hard.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 6, 2006)

A rabbit will most likely bite you if you havelike food or food scented stuff on your hands(Like after peeling anapple and you have juice sticky on your fingers.) - they have very goodnoses. They will also bite if you are annoying them or provoking themto bite you. They will nip and scratch at your clothes - theyhave a chewing habit and they think of making a burrow if you lay downa blanket, but shouldn't touch flesh.
Paper is a wood by product and shouldn't hurt them. Actually, most of the time, they will just shred it - not eat it.
And this wood thingy - what kinda wood is it made from? Cedar or Pine? Take a sniff and if it's scented, I dunno.


----------



## muchloveforbunny (Jun 6, 2006)

mine likes to be pet on the head and the cheek.she looks like she is in ecstasy when you pet her!she alsolikes to climb on me and sniff my hair. 

i used to have a rabbit though that was not very playful. i got her asan adult. it was really hard to get her out of her shell. i bought hera bunch of toys all the time. she liked to play with those. 

well, i think all rabbits are different, like people. my old rabbitliked popcorn and hated fruit. this rabbit hates popcorn and lovesfruit. i would just try to make her feel comfy and then watch herpersonality blossom.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*muchloveforbunny wrote:*


> mine likes to be pet on the head and the cheek. she lookslike she is in ecstasy when you pet her!she also likes toclimb on me and sniff my hair.
> 
> i used to have a rabbit though that was not very playful. i got her asan adult. it was really hard to get her out of her shell. i bought hera bunch of toys all the time. she liked to play with those.
> 
> well, i think all rabbits are different, like people. my old rabbitliked popcorn and hated fruit. this rabbit hates popcorn and lovesfruit. i would just try to make her feel comfy and then watch herpersonality blossom.


do rabbit like toplay with stuffed toys. I bought itthis square shaped stuffed toy. They said it's ment for rabbits andferrets. But all my rabbit do is rip is apart.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> blossom.
> do rabbit like toplay with stuffed toys. I bought it thissquare shaped stuffed toy. They said it's ment for rabbits and ferrets.But all my rabbit do is rip is apart.


That's how they have fun.Weird, but true.



Rose


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 6, 2006)

Did you name your rabbit yet?


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

*magicapplewrote:*


> do rabbit like toplay with stuffedtoys. I bought it this square shaped stuffed toy. They said it's mentfor rabbits and ferrets. But all my rabbit do is rip is apart.


Rabbits love to shred things, but if he's shredding stuffed toys thendon't give them to him! Those are not meant to be shredded,and the could be dangerous if you bun accidently eats some.Stuffed toys are meant to be cuddled and thrown around, and are notgood for all rabbits.

Give him a cardboard tube or a crumpled up piece of newspaper instead. Still fun, but much safer.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 6, 2006)

One way i've found to interact with Holly is ifshe is in a digging mood, which she usually takes out on the carpet, Ican dangle a piece of cloth that she played with in front of her noseto get her attention. Once I have her attention she'll usually bat atthe fabric instead of digging at the carpet. It can turn into a fungame.


----------



## Greta (Jun 6, 2006)

The way bunnies play is very different from whatmight be expected. there is nothing they like better than just beingwith you. Be it running around in the garden with you while you'reweeding, sleeping next to (or on) your feet while you read a book, orjust plenty of petting. Bunnies also love to tear, shred, and throwthings, preferably things you'd rather they not throw, like the foodbowl. True, a bunny is not like a dog, but they are affectionate intheir own way. The more you play with your bunny, or just spend timewith him, you will notice this more and more, and come to love yourbunny for his ways and who he is.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 6, 2006)

Different bunnies will play in different ways,and like everyone has already said - the best way to figure out whatyou bunny likes is to sit on the floor with him and watch him for awhile. He will never play with you if he is in the cage andyou don't take the time to get to know his personality and let him getto know you so that he can trust you. 

I can sit for hoursto play with Misty - she likes to run asfast as she can around my house and uses me as part of her racetrack. She likes when I hold chew sticks for her so she cantry her best to yank them from my hands. I roll those catjingle balls at her and she knocks them out of the way with her noseand tosses them aside with her teeth. Misty has castles madefrom different sized boxes that she spends hours trying to take apartof explore. Playing with your bunny is only limited by thesize of your imagination.

He will not bite you if you don't give him a reason to bite you but ifyou never give him the chance to get to know you and see that you arenot scary, you will never truly see his personality or how much funsuch a sweet rabbit can be.

By the way I LOVE chocolate lops. I was actually seaching forone for quite a while. I love your little guy - toobad you don't think he's cute - I've been hunting for one just like him.

_________________
Nadia


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > dorabbit like toplay with stuffed toys. I bought it this squareshaped stuffed toy. They said it's ment for rabbits and ferrets. Butall my rabbit do is rip is apart.
> ...


Newspaper has ink. So it's probably bad if the rabbit eats it.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Did you name your rabbit yet?


I don't know what to name it


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Different bunnies will play in different ways, and likeeveryone has already said - the best way to figure out what you bunnylikes is to sit on the floor with him and watch him for awhile. He will never play with you if he is in the cage andyou don't take the time to get to know his personality and let him getto know you so that he can trust you.
> 
> I can sit for hoursto play with Misty - she likes to run asfast as she can around my house and uses me as part of her racetrack. She likes when I hold chew sticks for her so she cantry her best to yank them from my hands. I roll those catjingle balls at her and she knocks them out of the way with her noseand tosses them aside with her teeth. Misty has castles madefrom different sized boxes that she spends hours trying to take apartof explore. Playing with your bunny is only limited by thesize of your imagination.
> 
> ...


I notice my rabbit like to jump and when i'm sittingcross-leged my rabbit would try to mine my feet. And my rabbit likes toget petted. I'm didn't figure out a game for the rabbit and me yet. Ortaught it any tricks yet, which is hard.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> Newspaper has ink. So it's probably bad if therabbit eats it.


Only if they're eating huge amounts of it. Most rabbits justshred it and dig at it, but only swallow a small amount. Ifhe's eating, say, whole pieces of it then it's a bad thing.But that's more because that much paper is hard to digest.Newspapers are supposed to be printed with soy ink which issafe. Just don't give him the glossy colored stuff.

And you don't need to train your rabbit to play with it.Mostly playing with your rabbit is just _letting_ himplay. That's more important now, because you haven't beenletting him out much and that means he needs exercise badly.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

how canI tellmy rabbitthatI dont like it when he bites me. Even though it didn'thurt a lot. But I just don't like to get biten.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

you can say OUCH when he does it or you can makea little squeal noise to let him know that its hurting you..but notvery loud because he might be scared


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> you can say OUCH when he does it or you can make a littlesqueal noise to let him know that its hurting you..but not very loudbecause he might be scared


I tried but it just endupnipping on me more. And how do I cut it's nails?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

i just use normal fingernail clippers on my two, but dont cut the quick


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> i just use normal fingernail clippers on my two, but dontcut the quick


You mean a nail cliper for humans or I have tobuy those special ones for rabbits. And If I cut my rabbit's nailswon't it be a lido shaper becuz of the edge? How do I trim the nailsafter I cut them.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah i use the ones for humans... and it doesmake them a little sharper..you can try using a nailfile to file themdown after you cut them if he will let you


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> yeah i use the ones for humans... and it does make them alittle sharper..you can try using a nailfile to file them down afteryou cut them if he will let you


I tired cuting my rabbit's nailand it grew back so fast. But I cutted his nail with my friend. Myfriend holded the rabbit while I did the cutting. I tried to use afiler but I think the one I got is too weak so it didn't really work.How offen do you cut your rabbit's nails? And is it funner with onerabbit or two?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

i just check my bunnies nails every now and thento make sure they havent grown out to long...but if i had to guess iwould say i trim them about once a month..maybe more than that im notsure..

i liked having just peapoo, but i also like having more than onebunny.. i think its both fun...but now that i have two bunnies theydefinately get into more trouble than peapoo ever did by herself


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

I think I'll need my friend to help me with the nail cuting.Anyway what should I name my rabbit?


----------



## AshtonCasey (Jun 6, 2006)

ummmm then how would you play with bunny ifyou're afraid of him?... keep in mind that biting isa form ofcommunication for rabbits.. they don't mean to hurt you... if youshould get nipped make a high pitched EEEEEEEEEE noise.. that's thenoise they make at each other when the nip is too hard... you'll noticebunny back off right way... soon bunny will learn what is an acceptablenip for you... you can't expect them to never nip you... I never had aproblem with any of my "biting". Yes bird toys are ok for bunnies.


----------



## bunnylover202 (Jun 6, 2006)

Augusta LOVES to play tag!! it makes her sohappy!! I should count the binkies maybe.....23. She also loves toiletpaper rolls I put grass inside of it because she is and outdoor bun. Iswear shes gonna turn green!!about trimming her nails. you canjust trim them with regular nail clippers and file them....bunnicure!!just please be careful not to trim to the pink!! leave some room infront of the pink (which is the blood). Is your bunny a boy or girl andwhat breed is he or she? I'm sure we all have suggestions for names.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 6, 2006)

I hated clipping Bun-Bun's nails. He moved alotand you can cut to far and cut the quick and his toe willbleed. I usually had to take him to local vet to get themclipped. They finally yold me how to do it my self. Put a towl over hishead to make him feel safe and gently move his legs towards you andclip the nail. Make sure you do not clip the nail too far!!
As for him chewing on stuff, if you see him doing it - displine him.Thump your foot on the floor to get his attention and say "NO!!" Or"BAD!!" 
Bunnies are not stupid - they are just like cats and dogs, they can learn rules and their names also.

As for a name, try Buster or Oolong. Those are 2 of my fav Bunny names.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*bunnylover202 wrote:*


> Augusta LOVES to play tag!! it makes her so happy!! I shouldcount the binkies maybe.....23. She also loves toilet paper rolls I putgrass inside of it because she is and outdoor bun. I swear shes gonnaturn green!!about trimming her nails. you can just trim themwith regular nail clippers and file them....bunnicure!! just please becareful not to trim to the pink!! leave some room in front of the pink(which is the blood). Is your bunny a boy or girl and what breed is heor she? I'm sure we all have suggestions for names.


It's a loprabbit. Kinda big. Umm it has black and brown fur on the top. But onthe bottom where his belly is it's all white. I don't really have agood clear picture of it. Oh yea it's a boy.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*Bun~Bun wrote: *


> Ihated clipping Bun-Bun's nails. He moved alot and you can cut tofar and cut the quick and his toe will bleed. I usually hadto take him to local vet to get them clipped. They finallyyold me how to do it my self. Put a towl over his head to make him feelsafe and gently move his legs towards you and clip the nail. Make sureyou do not clip the nail too far!!
> As for him chewing on stuff, if you see him doing it - displine him.Thump your foot on the floor to get his attention and say "NO!!" Or"BAD!!"
> Bunnies are not stupid - they are just like cats and dogs, they can learn rules and their names also.
> 
> As for a name, try Buster or Oolong. Those are 2 of my fav Bunny names.


Lol buster from auther. Oolong... I'm not sure if i'm prononcing it right. is it o-o-long or oo-long?


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm not sure how to pronounce it, but Oolong thename of a rabbit on a very popular site. His owner wrote alot about him and took lots of pictures of the rabbit, who was trainedto balance small things on his head. Ever see a picture of abunny with a pancake on his head? That was Oolong.

What about naming him after his white nose? LikeSnip? Or his sweet personality? Or do you havefavorite characters that you would like to name him after?One of my buns is named after the Norse trickster god Loki. Ialso have two sister buns that are named after fairies- Fey andSprite. Mocha got her name because she's dark chocolate brownand hyper.

There's lots of great ideas for rabbit names, especially once you know what their personalities are like.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I'm not sure how to pronounce it, but Oolong the name of arabbit on a very popular site. His owner wrote a lot abouthim and took lots of pictures of the rabbit, who was trained to balancesmall things on his head. Ever see a picture of a bunny witha pancake on his head? That was Oolong.
> 
> What about naming him after his white nose? LikeSnip? Or his sweet personality? Or do you havefavorite characters that you would like to name him after?One of my buns is named after the Norse trickster god Loki. Ialso have two sister buns that are named after fairies- Fey andSprite. Mocha got her name because she's dark chocolate brownand hyper.
> 
> There's lots of great ideas for rabbit names, especially once you know what their personalities are like.


What aboud brat from the simpsons. Lol. That doesn't sound socute though:?Oo yea can rabbits play with tinny beaniesbabys? I have this one that looks small and the soft square toy Ibought for my rabbit broke. And it seem like a lot of toys I buy frompetstores always break or the rabbit jsut doesn't like it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

try filling a box with paper and see if he likes shredding it...this keeps my two entertained all day

i like the name peter..like peter rabbit from the story...even though its not very creative i still think its cute


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 7, 2006)

*Actually I got the name Buster from TinyToons. Babs and Buster Bunny. But I forgot that Aurther did have abunny named Buster too, lol.
And yes, I got the name Oolong from the Japanese Dutch Rabbit thatcould rest stuff like pasteries, toys, and the mostimpressive, lit candle, on his head. 
It's pernounced like the tea. "Oolong." Oooo-long.



*


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's some names:
Shadow
Koga
Sonic
Bun-Bun #2(LOL.)
Knuckles
Cuniculis
Rodger
Zippo
Umbra
Usagi
Luna
Irvine
Baby Cakes
Chipper
Thumper
Chewy
Sir-Munchs-A-Lot
Cougar
Yatta
Buster
Oolong
Henry
Biscuit
Bounce
Nibbler
Rabbot
Monty
Storm
Thunder
Boomer
Max
Persey
Pookey
Cocoa
Quix
Nestley
Lemmy
Iggy
Jumpster
Slugger
Baby 
Lola


----------



## BACI (Jun 7, 2006)

very impressive bun bun. My suggestion waspatches, b/c of the different colors or picking a name of a characterin a movie that is out right now. My rabbit likes when you roll upnewspaper into a ball and put it in front of her... she throws it up inthe air and plays by herself. Do you have any area in the house withcarpet? Maybe carry your bunny into that room to let him run and play.It does take awhile if they are shy. My rabbit gets excited by sillythings like plastic rustling. Probably because her veggies come inplastic but even if I am not getting food out she runs the 500 when shehears that noise or we sing to her. I promise to stop singing if shestops running around like a mad woman.. it works. LOL. I think patienceis a virtue. It takes awhile to get to know rabbits and theirpersonality because in their first year of life they go thru what weexperience in our first 15-20. They are babies when we bring them home,they go thru puberty and hormonal stuff, then if we neuter them thathelps but takes some time to settle them down and finally they are anadult. They have the personality they will most likely have longterm.Rabbits are the most unique and fun pet you could have if the ownerjust puts the time and energy into them. They will be what we make ofthem. It is a lot of hard work, but it is true. I have found this in myexperience. I had to be out of town for awhile and my bun totallychanged when I was not here to give her the same attenion as before.She seems to be coming around, but everyone cares for them differentlyso be patient and use the internet to it's fullest. OH and enjoy ourresource center as well as member advice. It has truley helped me. Mostof all remember to read what people write with the caring way they meanit, and don't get offended if someone writes weird things at 3am hayesit is 3 here now, .....best wishes and have fun with your friend


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

I think i'll just call out all those names fromthe list and see which one he reacts to. And I think my rabbit eats thepaper. My rabbit eat almost everything.


----------



## Jenni (Jun 7, 2006)

How about Oreo?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

*Jenni wrote: *


> Howabout Oreo?


You mean name my rabbit oreo? I thinkmario sounds better. I'll call it super mario rabbit. Oreo sound cute.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

so his name is super mario rabbit? thats cute


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> so his name is super mario rabbit? thats cute


lol.it's justmario. super mario rabbit is soo long.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

cute name for a cute bunny!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

Mario doesn't seem to like to play with any toyI give it. I want to give it toys where he can throw them and stuff,but so far I got a lot of stuffed toys. SHould I get him some rubbertoys? It won't break so he can't eat it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

he might eat a rubber toy..but he cant eatplastic!one of peapoo and petey's favorite things to playwith is a mcdonalds happy meal toy


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> he might eat a rubber toy..but he cant eatplastic!one of peapoo and petey's favorite things to playwith is a mcdonalds happy meal toy


oo but i'm too old to getmcdonalds happy meal. And I don't like the buger.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

aww.. they dont have an age limit..you couldstill get one.and they also have chicken..not just burger..my littlebrother gives his toys to peapoo sometimes


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

I think I have 2 plastic eggs with a smile onit. My friend gave it to me during easter. I bought my rabbit aroundeaster.Anyway the egg is too slippyand ovalso myrabbit can't really hold it well.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2006)

You could get him a plastic cat toy with a bellinside. Or hard plastic baby keys. They're reallycheap (usually $1), and my rabbits love them!


----------



## BunnyHug (Jun 7, 2006)

My Jimi is really into throwing things for fun,sometimes even at me lol. He also plays with this mini soccer ball, herolls it to me, an I roll it back to him


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 7, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> Mario doesn't seem to like to play with any toy I giveit.


I used to think the same thing with Holly. Butthen when I was about to give up on the toy she'd play with it.Sometimes if you take the toy away and then give it to him againthey'll play with it when they wouldn't before.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay, i'll try to get something round for my rabbit by this week end. I think playing ball with it and tug a war will be fun.


----------



## Spring (Jun 7, 2006)

I usually get a toillet paper roll and stand itup and knock it down then stand it up again and Pepsi knocks it downwith her head.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 8, 2006)

For some reason I can't get toilet rolls. I just can't find one.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 8, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> For some reason I can't get toilet rolls. I just can't find one.


When a roll runs out at your house, just take the cardboardpart. Pull off any extra paper that's on it. Itmight help to tell your family that you want them for yourpets. I used to give them to my hamsters too.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 8, 2006)

How do I stop my rabbit from jumping on to mybed. I had a sleep over last night and I left it out of the cage. I wasplanning to leave mario out all night yesterday until it jumped on tomy bed and I screamed. I didn't know he can jump that high.


----------



## Spring (Jun 8, 2006)

No way really, unless you block it off. Rabbitscan jump VERY high.. My little probably around 2 pound lionhead canjump and skip two stairs as she's racing up my stairs. They LOVE tojump .


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 8, 2006)

Scold him. You don't whant a spoiled bunny. Tellhim "No!!" And stomp your foot. When you see him on or begining to hopon there repeat this action and he will learn to not jump on the bed.Or take a water bottle and spray him if he ignores you. You can alsotake a rolled up news paper and smack the bed to scare him off. I don'tcare if Bun-Bun is on my bed - but if he starts chewing at the sheetsthats when tell him NO!! If he ignores me I smack my hands, get up, andpoint my finger to his cage and say "Get into the cage -NOW!!" Andhe'll go into the cage cause he knew he did some thing bad. Even if Iturn my head and see him doing it - he'll jump off cause he knows he'sbeing bad.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 8, 2006)

to a rabbit whats the difference from yelling"stop" and "I love you" I don't think my rabbit will notice if i'myelling at him or not. All I know is that he scared me half to deathwhen he jumped on to my bed.


----------



## manda (Jun 8, 2006)

id say you screaming at him scared him enough....



anyway, Ryo likes to dig in towels or blankets. she also likes throwingthings. one game we play together is where i will hold a toy in frontof her face and she will chew on it hard and yank it from me and throwit. she likes those grass mats alot. she is a big digger!

and Alex likes to jump over things. im actually going to try agilitytraining him. he nudges my arm or whatever to get me to move out of hisway, and i make a game of it by not moving and he will "tunnel" under me


----------



## Spring (Jun 8, 2006)

Nothing really. It's moslty just the tone oftheir voice, although some words they do associate with certain things.Like if Pebbles is coming too clost to the top of the stairs I pointdown and say "Down" and more times then not she goes down the stairs.Also if I say 'treat' within 10 feet of Pepsi she'll be on the side ofteh cage standing up and going crazy .


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 8, 2006)

The tone of voice and expression of your face will let him know.


----------



## Jenni (Jun 8, 2006)

I've been training Gretchen to stay off thecouch. She jumps up and I yell NO! and clap. Sheknows and she gets down. Sometimes I squirt her with a waterbottle. Sometimes she runs when she sees it, other times Ican squirt her all day and she doesn't care. Saying NO! seemsto work better.

She also knows before she jumps up. Naughty Bunny!

The fact the Mario jumped up on the bed is good sign though. It says that he wants to be with you.

I wouldn't let him get up there though. Rabbits seem tolike to poop and pee on beds and sofas.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 9, 2006)

thats true, my mom was using her hand and waving up and down. She want the rabbit to stand and the rabbit did. And when I point and the rabbit the rabbit seem to come closer to me. I guess words doesn't work for rabbits. I only clap to get it's attention. I guess I can't leave mario outside the cage by itself until it learns that it has to stay on the ground.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 10, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> How do I stop my rabbit from jumping on to my bed. I had a sleep over last night and I left it out of the cage. I was planning to leave mario out all night yesterday until it jumped on to my bed and I screamed. I didn't know he can jump that high.


well, you could get some kind of play area where he is enclosed in where its bigger than is cage.. its much easier so he can roam around at night. or you could lock him in his cage and let him roam when you wont scream.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 10, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> I'm just wondering how to play with a rabbit. All my rabbit does is sleep and eat. I don't know what I can do with it.


 

well... what i do with my rabbits is either use a big play area, or i can purchase one from petco, and i set him there and i let him run, i also lay down with him, and throw carrots and see if he goes to them. sometimes i throw soft toys and let him run or jump around em'. you just got to be creative with how you play with your rabbit.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 10, 2006)

my rabbit's play area is a coner of my room. It's kinda big. I just leave a blanket on the floor and he stays on it sometimes. I bought a cage from petco I thought it was okay. But when I got a litter box I notice it was too small. The cage came from a kit. I spended like 80 bucks on that.


----------



## Spring (Jun 10, 2006)

What's the measurements for the cage?


----------



## manda (Jun 10, 2006)

sounds like you are doing good with your bunny. im glad of that.

yeah most if not all of those cages are crap. its tons cheaper to get those mesh cubes from target. and you can always add or take away to them. and at the most it will cost you 40 bucks to make a good cage.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 10, 2006)

yea thats good too. i make sure i measure my area and make sure that i dont waste money, i always plan ahead.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 10, 2006)

:shock2:aww you guys are making me feel bad. I wasted soo much on that stupid cage. And there is actually more that I noticed I wasted on buying. But it's a long list so just forget it. Umm the measurement is about 27X17 inch. I think I'm might get ride of the cage I have now and go build those mantions with 3 floors for my rabbit. But i don't know how to build. Thats the problem. But I don't want to waste too much, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Spring (Jun 10, 2006)

Is it possibel to return that cage? It's way too small. And for $80?I'd return it if possible. 

I'm in the stages of making a cage similar to that. So far I've spent $40 for the grids. I just need some coroplast (cheap) but I might get another box.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Is it possibel to return that cage? It's way too small. And for $80?I'd return it if possible.
> 
> I'm in the stages of making a cage similar to that. So far I've spent $40 for the grids. I just need some coroplast (cheap) but I might get another box.


Can you tell me all the materials that I need to build a cage? And I can't return it. many reasons one main reason is that its heavy, me and my friend bearly made got it home alive. Are grids those things you use as the wall of the cage? Oo yea do you mind telling me where to get the materials? Becuz I don't know much and I saw some very pretty cages that people on this site made. They are soo big!! They are like houses.


----------



## Spring (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know all the materials yet, I'm still looking for cage designs that I like. You can get the grids from Bed, Bath and beyond, Wal-Mart, Target, Costco and a bunch of other places. You can get the coroplast (Base) at mostly any place like Homedepot, Rona, Home Hardwear, ect.

There's a place you can look to find the materials.

http://www.cavycages.com/where.htm


----------



## Bunni (Jun 10, 2006)

i personally built my cages with my family.... we used wood, and dint aint it becuase rabbits tend to chew.... ok. We got some grids, and we are currently added about 10 new cages because i am starting to show my rabbits....



we got our supplies from hardware stores, and pet supply stores... petco...petsmart...home depot...ect.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 10, 2006)

is this a grid? It's called the white wall grid







Or this? its called a step grid shelf






Or Offset grid shelf?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 10, 2006)

and wat do you get to keep the grids together?


----------



## Spring (Jun 10, 2006)

Nope, those aren't it. Scroll down then you'll see what they are.

http://www.cavycages.com/cubes.htm


----------



## magicapple (Jun 10, 2006)

Is a zip tie better or classics? I think classics look better but it seem like it's easier to fall apart. But Zip ties look hard to put together.


----------



## manda (Jun 10, 2006)

the zip ties are extreamly easy.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 10, 2006)

they look hard. How much is it to buy all those things? How much do you think i'll have to spend? And what am I suppose to do with my old cage?


----------



## Spring (Jun 10, 2006)

Depending on prices, you could spend anywhere from $50-$100. I think my cage I'm going to build, might be in the $70-80 price range if I get another box and do the things I'd like to do with it. And, it's going to be huge then.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Depending on prices, you could spend anywhere from $50-$100. I think my cage I'm going to build, might be in the $70-80 price range if I get another box and do the things I'd like to do with it. And, it's going to be huge then.


 my dad and i have almost nearly spent lots of money on my rabbit cage, we are extending it because my first rabbit had babies with my male rabbit named mocha

she had 5  anyways... the most id spend a on a cage is 300 dollars, sinnce i love rabbits alot.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

I like the one that this person has. It has like 3 floors. Looks soo cute and kool. do you use grids for the floors and then put wood over the grid? 

well I think i'm going to need around 45 grids. so thats like 120$ on grid. aww thats a lot. 

And I don't know how i'm going to get the wood. And I might be able to use my old cage's material. And I went to the web site to check out the materials but it's not shown on the site.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 11, 2006)

$120? What grids are you looking at? Mine were $15 for 17 grids, and they go on sale a lot for $10 a box.

There are a couple different things you can use for the floor, most of which you should be able to find at a normal home improvement store like Home Depot or Lowe's. I used plywood with stick-on vinyl floor tiles (make sure they're not glossy or smooth!) for my first cage. You can also use remnant linoleum or vinyl flooring. Several people here have used pegboard, which can also be covered with stick-on floor tiles to make it less absorbant. Coroplast is very popular at the Cavycages website. It's plastic signboard. You can get it at home improvement stores, sign stores, or sometimes you can find stuff like old political signs made out of coroplast and get them for free.

My first cage was 2x4 grids, 2 grids high, with a 1x4 grid shelf. It cost me about $60.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> $120? What grids are you looking at? Mine were $15 for 17 grids, and they go on sale a lot for $10 a box.
> 
> There are a couple different things you can use for the floor, most of which you should be able to find at a normal home improvement store like Home Depot or Lowe's. I used plywood with stick-on vinyl floor tiles (make sure they're not glossy or smooth!) for my first cage. You can also use remnant linoleum or vinyl flooring. Several people here have used pegboard, which can also be covered with stick-on floor tiles to make it less absorbant. Coroplast is very popular at the Cavycages website. It's plastic signboard. You can get it at home improvement stores, sign stores, or sometimes you can find stuff like old political signs made out of coroplast and get them for free.
> 
> My first cage was 2x4 grids, 2 grids high, with a 1x4 grid shelf. It cost me about $60.


The one that K mark sells. 6 grids for I think 14$. I'm not sure. Also I might use tiles for the floors. They are like smooth and easy to clean.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

Opps my bad. I thought it's 6 grid but i said 6 cube set. I don't know how many grids. 

And which is better? Connectors or zip ties?


----------



## Bunni (Jun 11, 2006)

I think zip ties.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

*Bunni wrote: *


> I think zip ties.


in my oppinon I think they both dont seem soo good. Is zip tie is like a rope that ties your grid together. What will happen if it unties. And the connetors doesn't seem strong.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 11, 2006)

yea but if i had to make i choiceid choose zip ties.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

yea i guess zip tie seems a lito better. Where do you get it? And I don't think I wasted that much on my cage. It came in a kit with water bottle and food and bedding and treats and toy. I guess the cage only really costed me 50$. Oh yea do I need glue to glue the wood to the grid? (for the floors)


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 11, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> Opps my bad. I thought it's 6 grid but i said 6 cube set. I don't know how many grids.
> 
> And which is better? Connectors or zip ties?


 i got a 6cube set for $15... and it only took one box to make my bunnies cage...it has plenty of room for both of them and it has three different leves/eight different shelves.. 

i tried the connectors when i was doing my cage, but you cant really do as much with the connectors as you can with the zipties.. i would definately use zipties


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

where do I get zip ties? And I saw you cage, I want it too look like a house. If it has too much room to jump around I might break the cage. Is the cage strong? What if the cage can't handle my heavy rabbit and falls apart?


----------



## naturestee (Jun 11, 2006)

I use both zip ties and connectors. The connectors add more stability. Actually, the connectors I have (two different brands) are good enough to use almost entirely by themselves. They don't work for the the extra levels or shelves, just the vertical walls. If you use just zip ties, it seems like you'd have to use tons of them to make the thing stay together without bending. It's very stable if you use both. One of our other members, Elfmommy, made a 3 level cage out of the shelving grids for her 9 pound Palomino rabbit. She used dowel rods to help support the upper levels. From the picture, there's no way your rabbit is that big.

You can get zip ties in the electrical department of many stores, like Home Depot, Walmart, etc.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

the werid thing is that I cant find those things online. Do you think they will have it if i go to the store? I think I'll use a lot of zip tie to keep it stronger. I want a 3 level cage too. I want to make a mini mansion for my rabbit. I'm still having trouble deciding what to use as the floor. I don't think I should use tiles, too heavy might break the shelf.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 11, 2006)

if i was you id use something so that my rabbit can walk easily, and walk around in.


----------



## Spring (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you know if you have coroplast near your area? Look at the site I gave you and put in what state you live in and find which material you need, then look to see what place that sells it that's enarest to you.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 11, 2006)

what is coroplast? Is it that important?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 11, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> what is coroplast?


 Chloroplast comes in 4 X 8 feet sheets of plastic. They are used to make advertising signs. If you are lucky, you can check with different stores (Tim Hortons) and ask them to save them for you when they go to discard them.







Rainbows!


----------



## kenes (Jun 29, 2009)

My bun likes the toilet paper rolls and any other small objects he can throw. (Little things amuse little minds.) :biggrin2:Balls are fun for him.I also use long narrow boxes to make tunnels for him.If he gets bored with the tunnels,I just move them and he thinks it is something new.He will also tug at my sock to get me to play follow the leader.If I stop he will come back and give another tug.

Someday i hope to get him a yellow canary to keep him amused.This bird will not be kept in a cage.It will share the pen with Bunny-Bo-Jangles.His pen is 660 sq.ft.and 11 feet high completly screened in.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 29, 2009)

*magicapple wrote: *


> How do I stop my rabbit from jumping on to mybed. I had a sleep over last night and I left it out of the cage. I wasplanning to leave mario out all night yesterday until it jumped on tomy bed and I screamed. I didn't know he can jump that high.



I'm sorry but when I read this I had to laugh. It sounded cute. Waking up to a rabbit jumping on you, and not knowing they could jump that high. Lol. 

Not making fun of you, it was just soCUTE!!! :biggrin2:.....April


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jun 29, 2009)

Our rabbits like it when we and the skin kids lay on the floor and they hop on us and my english angora buck, Torvald, loves to play with my hair- he nibbles on it and tries to bury his head in it. All of our rabbits enjoy playing with whiffle balls (those cheap plastic balls with holes in them)- they roll them around and toss them in the air sometimes. They also like to roll around those plastic cat toys that have the bells in them.


----------

